# Spartan Update Version 2.5.18



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

Staged release starting November 19, 2018
New Features:

New notification at the end of the week showing you a quick summary of your training.
When you set a general target for an activity, you can now follow your progress in real time during the activity via progress bar on your first
You are now able to add HR zones and graph views in custom sport modes.
You can now easily reject or answer calls from your Spartan.
Sleep data insights for each of the past 7 days are now available in the watch.
New watchface showcasing weekly training vs your goal and battery level remaining.
Hebrew can now be selected as a language in your Spartan.
Enhancements and Fixes:

Now you can customize your laps and turn on and off sensors just before you start your activity directly from your watch. No need to worry if you did not set them up in advance.
New Do Not Disturb functionality
Improved barometric altitude filtering
New options for configurable tones (for alarms) in your settings.
Outdoor settings menu updated to make it easier set your reference altitude.
You can now pair Suunto app while in 'do not disturb' mode


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

No staged release this time.
All get it at the same time.
Also updates for S9 and S3 series available.


----------



## BobMiles (Sep 4, 2016)

Got it, installation went fine and all data was preserved.
I can't use the new graph and zone displays in custom sport modes yet,but this is probably due to the website not having updated up to now.
The Alarm settings are good! Finally it is a bit more granular.


----------



## doowadiddy (Dec 21, 2016)

Have they done away with the green do not disturb watch face? I liked that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## user_none (Jan 11, 2015)

BobMiles said:


> Got it, installation went fine and all data was preserved.
> I can't use the new graph and zone displays in custom sport modes yet,but this is probably due to the website not having updated up to now.
> The Alarm settings are good! Finally it is a bit more granular.


Those can only be configured via the Suunto App on mobile.


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone have a screenshot of the new watch face? I won't be home for another 6 hrs and i'm impatient.


----------



## Sobul (Oct 18, 2012)

Pesti13nce said:


> Anyone have a screenshot of the new watch face? I won't be home for another 6 hrs and i'm impatient.


Nothing new - new watch screen for Spartan family is only copy from S9.


----------



## orks (Jul 6, 2016)

Pesti13nce said:


> Anyone have a screenshot of the new watch face? I won't be home for another 6 hrs and i'm impatient.


Here you are :


----------



## blizzz (Feb 10, 2017)

Meh...they should really create some new watchfaces. I mean this is really not so hard programming task to do.
I can understand other functions which require complicated metrix to be calculated...of course that needs testing...but watchfaces...common Suunto! .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the photos guys! And yea i kinda agree these faces are a little rough..


----------



## foowatcher (Aug 2, 2016)

From Facebook:

*FIXES*:

- Turn display off immediately after autolap and lap in ultra mode
- The watch shows the wrong downhill number
- Automatic Alti-Baro mode generates offsets while switching between baro and alti modes
- Route reduction issues
- 24/7 HR graph when 24/7 HR is disabled it does not work ok
- When starting exercise, stopwatch is started couple seconds delayed after button press
- Baro graph scaling does not reveal storm
- Crash after starting planned exercise
- Invalid planned move description
- EPOC and EPOC graph doesn't work correctly.
- The duration of the exercise sometimes continues with the activity in pause
- No daily HR during sleep
- Error in the number of downhills.
- Options menu reorder and sensors toggle fix
- Entering Low power mode in exercise is not notified to user
- Fix sorting of ANCS events with future timestamp
- Avg lap pace is oscillating.
- Intensity zone is displayed as a white block in exercise summary
- Distance jump with bike pod.
- Touchscreen does not work after moving back from exercise start view
- Deleted modes not appearing in "other" menu
- Training soon texts wont fit in Dutch and Turkish
- The Find back navigation screen does not work
- Fixed midnight sleep notification
- Watch displays HR from previous exercise in the beginning
- Blink HR belt with Ultra, indicate that WHR off
- Charging not indicated when connecting charger in DND mode
- GPS stopped tracking after enter nav
- Watch gets stuck when changing time


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

Sobul said:


> Nothing new - new watch screen for Spartan family is only copy from S9.
> 
> View attachment 13655357


So much for this watch face!
Indeed nothing exciting it is!
I would expect something more digital than analogic, with more info on central screen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zvojan (Sep 24, 2013)

What the hell is this mess from suunto? If I want to see heat maps, I have to go on on PC and opem webpage, If i want to create a suunto movie, I have to go on android app Movescount, I f I want to create custom sport mode with graphs I have to go on android app Suunto. I Suggest that suunto create another 20 applications on variable platforms for another 20 features.....


----------



## BobMiles (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree on the app part - it's really confusing now with all the different features.
My guess is that they'll migrate to sports tracker soon, leaving movescount dead an gone.

Regarding the watch update - come on guys this is quite a good bit, isn't it? Of course there are some suunto specific quirks, like fixed interval screens, but some of the stuff is really nice!
We had times when we were longing for "simple" GPS Accuracy and no crashes.
It seems stable now and what do you want with all the gadget goodies when it's crashing after five minutes.

I'm very happy with the state it is in right now.


----------



## sss5xxx (Nov 21, 2018)

user_none said:


> Those can only be configured via the Suunto App on mobile.


But this is really big problem!
If you once sync and configure your watch via suunto app , then you cant no more sync your watch with PC movescount web. 
Then if you sync suunto app with strava , on your srava moves dont show - cadence and temperature !!!
Its shame.....


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

BobMiles said:


> I agree on the app part - it's really confusing now with all the different features.
> My guess is that they'll migrate to sports tracker soon, leaving movescount dead an gone.
> 
> Regarding the watch update - come on guys this is quite a good bit, isn't it? Of course there are some suunto specific quirks, like fixed interval screens, but some of the stuff is really nice!
> ...


Agree with this, for those of us that jumped on the Spartan Ultra at the start, the progress is massive as that watch was barely functioning!

Also agree that the watch faces are a little poor and could massively improve the desirability of the watch if they sorted them out. You either have next to no info or the outdoor one which is just a busy mess on screen.

Heading in the right direction though.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

Hallo Suunto team, since 22 may 2018 you release this update????! 

6Month? Is it joke?
After updating i have lost my personal datas, no problem set up me again

During updating 2x crash updating, no problem still quiet. 

After updating find only new watch face?
No alarm customiztion
No option set up the curve in app or in movecount

Suunto is sleeping 6month? Ooh sorry, suunto has developed new watch strap, an watch custom color?

It is unbelievable

Year is done and not still features for better using watch? 
No option to plan track via mob app
No possibilities communication mob app vs watch offline
No another maps base on Mcout
Not possible to see POI notice writing during route planning
No option send from watch SOS predefined sms
No option answer on call by predefined sms
No alarm HR, distance, tempo zones
Not feature about gradient
Not option combine curve and one or two data number field in one watch face

No time frame on what to hell is suunto working, what they bring in next "6months"

Suunto from my side realy big disappoitment, you lose competitieves toward outdoor features and batery life is not also your advantage. 

Update support is also very very poor, delayed, not responing for real customer (not only my! ) requirements

It is bad


----------



## sss5xxx (Nov 21, 2018)

- You can now easily reject or answer calls from your Spartan - how i can ?
Because i cant or i dont know how. But i dont have this option....


----------



## PTBC (Aug 5, 2016)

sss5xxx said:


> - You can now easily reject or answer calls from your Spartan - how i can ?
> Because i cant or i dont know how. But i dont have this option....


There's a slide up menu with answer/decline options on the incoming call screen now, not exactly obvious or intuitive, why they don't just add labels to the screen indicating which button is answer and which button is decline is beyond me


----------



## sss5xxx (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for reply, but i really cant do this. I dont have any slide up menu with answer or decline on the incoming call  But doesnt matter its unuseable, if you dont have No option answer on call by predefined sms.


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

sss5xxx said:


> Thanks for reply, but i really cant do this. I dont have any slide up menu with answer or decline on the incoming call
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im like you, no option cancle incoming call

And more not running features declarated in update list (3x connection via suntolink last version sure, 1xwatch reset)


----------



## sss5xxx (Nov 21, 2018)

I really dont understand why ?
Next missing funktion on my watch is - New options for configurable tones (for alarms) in your settings - i dont have this options
Next shame is this update funktion - You are now able to add HR zones and graph views in custom sport modes - yes u can but only with suunto apk - but if you did this with suunto apk you cant sync your move with movescount on your PC.
Hallo its this really right way ?


----------



## doowadiddy (Dec 21, 2016)

Can you change sport mode settings in the new Suunto app? Can’t seem to find it and I can’t get movescount online to sync. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

What the hell Suunto!? This Sports tracker exclusive nonsense is total bull crap. What's wrong with Movescount (web)? I love the layout and features of the website and it has ALL of my moves history from day one of owning any Suunto watch that synced with Movescount. The Sports tracker website is total crap with bad layout, dated view and very confusing compared to Movescount. The least they could do if they mean to force Sports tracker down our throats is to migrate ALL of our moves from Movescount to Sports tracker ... right now there are duplicates of moves, altitude and distance discrepancies, not to mention missing HR data on Sports tracker.

I've managed to repair the watch with at least the mobile version of Movescount so I can get my moves on the proper tracking platform with the features I need.

The really need to get their sh*t together and polish Sports tracker if they want the hardcore Movescount users to migrate, otherwise they will lose a bunch of customers. Also the Sports tracker mobile version (Suunto app) needs a lot of work before it is usable.


----------



## continiven (May 25, 2018)

Thank you Suunto! Great update this time!
The previous update v2.0.40 was really crappy, but this time you made a good job!

HR has started working again as it should - HR fix is fast and precise. A lot of bugs were fixed. 
And new functionalities are really ok. Watch update goes into right direction plus new watch face from Suunto 9 is also ok. 

Only... total mess with Suunto App, Movescount and Sports Tracker - this is not f...ck acceptable, total mess. Movescount is definitely the best and you try to play with other services - at least do it right and fast!!!


----------



## continiven (May 25, 2018)

Thank you Suunto! Great update this time!
The previous update v2.0.40 was really crappy, but this time you made a good job!

HR has started working again as it should - HR fix is fast and precise. A lot of bugs were fixed. 
And new functionalities are really ok. Watch update goes into right direction plus new watch face from Suunto 9 is also ok. 

Only... total mess with Suunto App, Movescount and Sports Tracker - this is not f...ck acceptable, total mess. Movescount is definitely the best and you try to play with other services - at least do it right and fast!!!


----------



## 604 (Aug 30, 2016)

What do they mean with "Now you can customize your laps"? I understood this as being able to customise the auto-lap data screen. Did I get that wrong? Either it's in front of me and I can't find it, or I misunderstood that.

I'm still on Movescount. Maybe this is only available from the new app? I agree with the comment above the app above. I'm open to the platform changing, but I honestly don't see how the Sportstracker thing is better. Too much focus on social features, which I personally don't care much. Movescount has been great at showing meaningful data and insights: the yearly overview, being able to graph and see trends over a long period of time, the PR section… There's so much missing in Sports tracker, and it feels so unrefined visually. Designwise, Movescount was designed better than Sportastracker: better layout, bigger fonts. It's simply cleaner to read.

Besides that, I'd not switch until all the data was merged either. I work as a designer myself, I might make some designs on my free time and send to Suunto just for fun. I really would love to get my hands on it.


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

Somebody above mentioned the HR issues are gone ... mine are back with this update. At first, the watch could not find my HR strap despite using the same bullet proof routine for getting it to work like I always do. Then the HR was all over the place and also got stuck on a constant many times. Maybe it was a one time event after the update, I'll report back if it keeps happening on my indoor cycling workouts this week.


----------



## Stromdiddily (Aug 2, 2018)

doowadiddy said:


> Can you change sport mode settings in the new Suunto app? Can't seem to find it and I can't get movescount online to sync.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Should be available on iPhone. Navigate to the watch connection, then should be under settings maybe (at least that's where it is for Android)...


----------



## Stromdiddily (Aug 2, 2018)

604 said:


> What do they mean with "Now you can customize your laps"? I understood this as being able to customise the auto-lap data screen. Did I get that wrong? Either it's in front of me and I can't find it, or I misunderstood that.
> 
> I'm still on Movescount. Maybe this is only available from the new app? I agree with the comment above the app above. I'm open to the platform changing, but I honestly don't see how the Sportstracker thing is better. Too much focus on social features, which I personally don't care much. Movescount has been great at showing meaningful data and insights: the yearly overview, being able to graph and see trends over a long period of time, the PR section&#8230; There's so much missing in Sports tracker, and it feels so unrefined visually. Designwise, Movescount was designed better than Sportastracker: better layout, bigger fonts. It's simply cleaner to read.
> 
> Besides that, I'd not switch until all the data was merged either. I work as a designer myself, I might make some designs on my free time and send to Suunto just for fun. I really would love to get my hands on it.


Under the impression that Suunto is working to distance itself from Sports Tracker. From some of the other forums, it looks like complete merge from MC to SA should be coming next year sometime. Sports Tracker will end up having nothing to do with either.


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

Stromdiddily said:


> doowadiddy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you change sport mode settings in the new Suunto app? Can't seem to find it and I can't get movescount online to sync.
> ...


No option there
MC version 1.5. 11(129)


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

kralik_j said:


> Stromdiddily said:
> 
> 
> > doowadiddy said:
> ...


I indentify the last update only in new watch face (from S9)

Ups i have seen also sale on official suunto web - 45%


----------



## likepend1 (Jul 3, 2016)

i like the update. especially the ability to enable/disable sensors for every activity (before you start, like a sensor pool) & to be able to add graphs HR/elevation to custom sport modes (took them 2 years... puh  .... but you need the new suunto app, so i had to move over to the "new" platform. not really a fan of it. the graphs are so much better/detailed on MC. i'm really curious how they are gonna move all the things to SC (like adjusting settings/sport modes, or will this be pushed to the app entirely?). *sipsfromhottea* ....


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Stromdiddily said:


> Under the impression that Suunto is working to distance itself from Sports Tracker. From some of the other forums, it looks like complete merge from MC to SA should be coming next year sometime. Sports Tracker will end up having nothing to do with either.


SA = Suunto App? If so, then would that mean that everything will be app-based and no actual website like Movescount or Garmin Connect? That would be a dealbreaker for me since I don't use the web on my smartphone and I don't use a tablet either.


----------



## Stromdiddily (Aug 2, 2018)

bruceames said:


> SA = Suunto App? If so, then would that mean that everything will be app-based and no actual website like Movescount or Garmin Connect? That would be a dealbreaker for me since I don't use the web on my smartphone and I don't use a tablet either.


Yes SA = Suunto App.

Not sure if the merge means Movescount will go away or rather you will be able to import all prior activities from Movescount to the Suunto App. Heavy push for a web platform...Movescount 2.0 or otherwise.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Stromdiddily said:


> Yes SA = Suunto App.
> 
> Not sure if the merge means Movescount will go away or rather you will be able to import all prior activities from Movescount to the Suunto App. Heavy push for a web platform...Movescount 2.0 or otherwise.


Yeah there better be a web platform, doesn't make sense just to have an app.


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

bruceames said:


> Stromdiddily said:
> 
> 
> > Yes SA = Suunto App.
> ...


It has sence have mobile app platform
- basic set up watch
- synchronization via internet connection, an ha e datas for pc MC analyze
- set upthe watch in outdoor ( custom sport mode, display watch..)
- via app be able to offline plane the route and get this to the watch for navigation

Sometimes from different reasons I m in outoor without net connection and need replane my rout (last evening at home via pc)

But what I expect from suunto is too much, maybe in 2020 can SOMETHING? get


----------



## setsuna (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My watch hanged once or twice everyday and need to reboot everytime. It caused me unable to log my day hiking completely.

It doesn't happened before the update.

Setsuna


----------



## mbergi (Apr 5, 2018)

bruceames said:


> Yeah there better be a web platform, doesn't make sense just to have an app.


I sold my SSU and switched back to Polar. I need a Web Interface. I think it will take Suunto years to build up something that is as good as movescount. I'm perfectly happy with Polar Flow - it offers my a serious tool for optimizing my training without beeing too complex. That SuuntoApp thing is nothing more than a tool download the tracks from the watch and share them on Facebook... So sad...


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

Once I was forced to travel by airplane and have the watch and iPhone on airplane mode, it has never been able to reconnect no matter how many I times I tried to pair it again! Any ideas for solution?


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

mbergi said:


> I sold my SSU and switched back to Polar. I need a Web Interface. I think it will take Suunto years to build up something that is as good as movescount. I'm perfectly happy with Polar Flow - it offers my a serious tool for optimizing my training without beeing too complex. That SuuntoApp thing is nothing more than a tool download the tracks from the watch and share them on Facebook... So sad...


I'm going to take and wait and see approach. But I'm not going to be using an app from a smartphone to view my data. Hopefully it'll be a couple of years before Suunto pulls the plug on Movescount, and if so by that time I'll have gotten my money's worth from the SSU. I was thinking of rebuying the S9 (I bought it when it came out but the GPS accuracy was unacceptable, so I returned it), but with this news I'm just going to continue using the SSU until Suunto makes my next watch buying decision for me. I hope it's a Suunto, but if not, I'm mentally preparing myself for that change.


----------



## setsuna (Sep 11, 2018)

My SUU hangs everyday like this after upgrade the firmware. Anybody has the same problem?


----------



## Stromdiddily (Aug 2, 2018)

bruceames said:


> I'm going to take and wait and see approach. But I'm not going to be using an app from a smartphone to view my data. Hopefully it'll be a couple of years before Suunto pulls the plug on Movescount, and if so by that time I'll have gotten my money's worth from the SSU. I was thinking of rebuying the S9 (I bought it when it came out but the GPS accuracy was unacceptable, so I returned it), but with this news I'm just going to continue using the SSU until Suunto makes my next watch buying decision for me. I hope it's a Suunto, but if not, I'm mentally preparing myself for that change.


Coros Apex looks an interesting option for folks not concerned about the frills...same chip as the S9 but allegedly better results thus far.


----------



## Stromdiddily (Aug 2, 2018)

You tried the 12 sec reboot? If not, I would start with that.

If you have there are more complicated firmware reset options available...


----------



## setsuna (Sep 11, 2018)

Yes, what I am doing every hanging is 12 sec reboot.

I've tried to reinstall the firmware but seems that nothing improve...


----------



## blizzz (Feb 10, 2017)

Stromdiddily said:


> Coros Apex looks an interesting option for folks not concerned about the frills...same chip as the S9 but allegedly better results thus far.


Did you test it / you have one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromdiddily (Aug 2, 2018)

setsuna said:


> Yes, what I am doing every hanging is 12 sec reboot.
> 
> I've tried to reinstall the firmware but seems that nothing improve...


I'd get on with their support then, seems like faulty hardware.


----------



## Stromdiddily (Aug 2, 2018)

blizzz said:


> Did you test it / you have one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been waiting impatiently for one. Shipping date keeps getting moved back.

5k runner had a post doing a quick compare of run GPS and it matched his best ever Ambit 3 score....


----------



## blizzz (Feb 10, 2017)

Stromdiddily said:


> Been waiting impatiently for one. Shipping date keeps getting moved back.
> 
> 5k runner had a post doing a quick compare of run GPS and it matched his best ever Ambit 3 score....


Hm..will try to find this review on his page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## likepend1 (Jul 3, 2016)

just found out yesterday, that you can scroll through datascreens when locked (in activity). the old "action only" lock (ambit2 style) is back


----------



## setsuna (Sep 11, 2018)

I found the cause. It's related to Suunto App. After I went back to use Movescount, no more reboot issue.

What Suunto App causes: auto reboot frequently, sometimes reboot failure and need 12 sec manual reboot


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

Next issue, no able to get the planned rout for navigation to the watch.

- the rout was creating by web movecount and sucess save and can see that the rout is active in watch
- made restart of watch 2x
- made restart wind 10 2x


Suunto link 2. 23.3

What was sucess? Send the report from suuntolink to the analyze suunto team

Very bad


----------



## Philip Onayeti (Jun 23, 2016)

kralik_j said:


> Next issue, no able to get the planned rout for navigation to the watch.
> 
> - the rout was creating by web movecount and sucess save and can see that the rout is active in watch
> - made restart of watch 2x
> ...


I believe what you are describing is a long running bug where the watch needs to have something "new" to download to trigger a settings update. Try dong a short "move" and save, then sync. Moveslink should download the new move then sync settings including the new route.


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

Philip Onayeti said:


> kralik_j said:
> 
> 
> > Next issue, no able to get the planned rout for navigation to the watch.
> ...


Not sucess, it seams that my watch Suunto Spartan Ultra black 2016 definitely lost software update support and also basical functionality

Great suunto

Who has interesting to see the time and read sms from watch display, or only collect tracking datas in watch with wrong temperature measuring..

My watch is for sale

definitive not recommendation to buy Suunto watch min till new models and after wait 1-2 years for improvement, features implementation


----------



## sss5xxx (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi kralik_j maybe try warranty service ? All 2016 models have 3 years warranty - this info is on suunto web.

For all Suunto Spartan watches purchased in 2016 the Warranty Period has been extended to three (3) years.


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

kralik_j said:


> Not sucess, it seams that my watch Suunto Spartan Ultra black 2016 definitely lost software update support and also basical functionality
> 
> Great suunto
> 
> ...


I think your problem stems from using the watch with the "new" SuuntoApp (Sports Tracker). There is a warning when you switch that you won't be able to sync or use Movescount with the watch if you switch to SuuntoApp.
I managed to reset mine by doing a forced software update and resetting the watch from Movescount (web).
And another thing - if you have both Movescount (mobile) and SuuntoApp (Sports Tracker) installed on your phone and paired to you watch, your watch will randomly restart. Also, the watch sees both mobile apps as the Suunto mobile app and it doesn't matter if you only pair it with one app, the watch will try to sync and connect with both apps and therefore error out - this is pure nonsense from Suunto, but we have to work around it for now.


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

Jaka83;47689005/QUOTE said:


> Synchronization via Suunto link (2.23.5) is not possible.
> 
> After unistal suunto app synchronization with app Movecount sucess but without scheduled tracks
> 
> From my point of view it is not for claim(return watch) but soft update issue


----------



## davebucher2000 (Dec 23, 2018)

sss5xxx said:


> But this is really big problem!
> If you once sync and configure your watch via suunto app , then you cant no more sync your watch with PC movescount web.
> Then if you sync suunto app with strava , on your srava moves dont show - cadence and temperature !!!
> Its shame.....


For me, it seems that since the most recent update 2.5.18, I can no longer sync moves on my Suunto Spartan Sport HR. Is anyone else experiencing this? I'm trying to do it on my PC, not mobile app, but it doesn't seem to work either way.


----------



## sss5xxx (Nov 21, 2018)

You have to reset your watch ....
Try this
1. Open Movescount.
2. Navigate to Me >> Watches >> My watches and select your watch from the list.
3. Click Restore default values.
4. Connect your watch to your PC and wait until SuuntoLink opens.
5. In SuuntoLink, open settings via the cog icon.
6. Select Watches and click Sync settings now to update your watch.


----------



## dulko79 (Dec 28, 2018)

What do you think how long will Suunto provide support (removing bugs and implementing missing features) for Spartan series (Ultra, Sport, Trainer) with new models arriving ?


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

From last week (some email from Suunto about suunto app) some infos to the update Suunto app
Notice uninstal movecount app
what I like:

- planning the track on mobile must be internet connection, 
- export planned track to the watch
- set up sport customize mode

What is missing for me
- no possibiliet to add POI in suunto app
- no posiibilies to shared new planned track with friend (bluetooth connection or Suunto group). Everybody must to draw the same track if we are going togehter and import to the watch
- still very poor maps, I prefere maps base example from locus, other anothers side. I am able to buy some usable map
- still not possible to see on Mobile the currently track (source is watch and the screen is mobile screen)

Customize mode what is missing
- impossible to get to the Ski Touring (also to the another sport mode not possible) the Grade! Why not? It can be showed only in Downhilll Skiing :/
- not possible send emergency sms from my watch (when is BT conneted to my watch) or preddefined sms to my frends where Im or Im safe
- just set up 3 curves (hear rate, altitude downhil grade) but in the watch see only HR graph

Still not possible visualization or vibration allert when Im below or up of HR zones
Still not to cancle incomming call

Big issue is that I cant plane the new route via Web movecount and import to the watch


----------



## Sobul (Oct 18, 2012)

kralik_j said:


> From last week (some email from Suunto about suunto app) some infos to the update Suunto app
> Notice uninstal movecount app
> what I like:
> 
> ...


They are missing for me too. Especially route planner function and POI in Suunto APP. Therefore I stopped use it and still use Movescount.

But last two missing features new FW did:
Still not possible visualization or vibration allert when Im below or up of HR zones - when I set in watch before training Zone as Target, watch does allert (vibration or sound - by settings)
Still not to cancle incomming call - when call is comming press right low bottom (or swipe up on display) and menu will appear. Then select Decline.


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

Planning rout via movecount impossible

Here is only one option to plane rout, via app. 


Question is, why isnt possible import gpx via suunto app. 
Here is only option to get the gpx to the phone, open with file browser and open as suunto app. It is only this way how to get another gpx to the watch now from third parts map bases. 

Still missing:
- direct import, EXPORT gpx file from suunto app
- share gpx with the friend od group in suunto users
- oooh POI still not possible import including extern gpx file or no option to create POI in suunto app
- no option example to pay another maps, suunto maps terrible for bike, hiking.. using

Suunto movecount is already out.

I started strong not understand suunto logical. 
Why movecount is disable and no another desktop version isnt running?


----------



## zvojan (Sep 24, 2013)

Suunto Movescount is not out (NOT YET). You still have option to disconnect from new app and to connect witm Movescount again. Disconnect from app, 'forget' in watch, connect again

You have questions, we all have, but there is no answers

Possible scenarios

1. Someone want to push New app and crash old because of his financial reasons
2. Someone want to crash entire Suunto athlete sport function and push activity tracker in front
3. Maybe they change their leadership and these people are thinking differently (you can read differently as stupid also)


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

From the last weekend on ski touring without GSM signal and net connection my knowledge. After workout is possible make synchronization via suunto app. It is also possible to plane new rout without net conection and get the rout to the watch.


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

Too much silence from SUUNTO! No newer version of software or news about upcoming models?


----------



## zvojan (Sep 24, 2013)

gousias said:


> Too much silence from SUUNTO! No newer version of software or news about upcoming models?


Yep. Last update for suunto 9 was 5 months from now. Garmin has updates all the time. Movescount is closing slowly and it will be replaced by defective and feature less suunto app on android. God help us all


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

gousias said:


> Too much silence from SUUNTO! No newer version of software or news about upcoming models?


An updated FW is on the way, because the new SA needs it for some functionality. But we do not know when it is due.


----------



## BAM1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jaka83 said:


> An updated FW is on the way, because the new SA needs it for some functionality. But we do not know when it is due.


I just updated my suunto 9 baro (gold leather) to new firmware. Version 2.6.54. Changelog is on the suunto site. Too early to notice any difference/improvements.


----------



## BAM1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Jaka83 said:


> An updated FW is on the way, because the new SA needs it for some functionality. But we do not know when it is due.


I just updated my suunto 9 baro (gold leather) to new firmware. Version 2.6.54. Changelog is on the suunto site. Too early to notice any difference/improvements.


----------



## davol (Mar 4, 2017)

BAM1 said:


> I just updated my suunto 9 baro (gold leather) to new firmware. Version 2.6.54. Changelog is on the suunto site. Too early to notice any difference/improvements.


I've updated mine. Been a long time coming for little change.

I've put my 3 Suuntos up for sale. I can't see them squeezing much more out of the current platform and they seem to have lost the plot with the move away from Web movescount.

I'm going to give the Fenix5x plus a go. Bought one for 500 bucks discount in Australia. My first time using a different watch since the Ambit 1 that I still have. Hope I haven't made the wrong decision.


----------



## WaterfordWK (Apr 26, 2019)

Does anyone have the firmware update file for 2.6.54

My work computer blocks my watch from connecting to Movescount via SuuntoLink, and haven't found a go-around as of yet.

Cheers!


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

WaterfordWK said:


> Does anyone have the firmware update file for 2.6.54
> 
> My work computer blocks my watch from connecting to Movescount via SuuntoLink, and haven't found a go-around as of yet.
> 
> Cheers!


firmware.geo.movescount.com/production/Amsterdam-fw_2.6.54.7781-A.zip


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

BAM1 said:


> Jaka83 said:
> 
> 
> > An updated FW is on the way, because the new SA needs it for some functionality. But we do not know when it is due.
> ...


This update is waste of suunto programing team time, 6month from november 2018!
Notice
During update long time consuption 20min
Lost datas, profile from watch.

What is new from my perspective
- import gpx from suunto app

Still not
- option POI during plannig route on suunto app
- no grade in any custome mode option
- also in this update impossible to deny incoming call
- no option in navi face to add any (speed or grade) value
- no option send predefine sms
- no any maps base in suunto app

Overall
Waste update


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

kralik_j said:


> This update is waste of suunto programing team time, 6month from november 2018!
> Notice
> During update long time consuption 20min
> Lost datas, profile from watch.
> ...


Don't confuse watch FW updates with the mobile app updates, but yes, generally I agree with you that this update does not reflect the time we waited for it. But on the Suunto App forum they are saying thet this watch FW update has more to do with the underlying platform and make the watch ready for the new mobile app while squashing some bugs. But yes, it can not shake the feeling that Suunto is holding back big time on the watch features/updates.


----------



## BAM1 (Nov 6, 2013)

kralik_j said:


> This update is waste of suunto programing team time, 6month from november 2018!
> Notice
> During update long time consuption 20min
> Lost datas, profile from watch.
> ...


I agree with most part but denying incoming calls is possible (and also was with the firmware before the latest one)


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

kralik_j said:


> This update is waste of suunto programing team time, 6month from november 2018!
> Notice
> During update long time consuption 20min
> Lost datas, profile from watch.
> ...


Update from today using:
- added visualization alert when are you set up tempo, HR zone (only one zone for notification) or distance. The alert is example slowly, or speed up, you reach 100% your target
- my request for another maps base is only in Sportstracker app, not in suunto app. There can find normal, outdoods,landscape, cycling, norway, finland, spain. All option free premium using
- in custiom watch screen can see the graphs fullfiled the colour under the curve

in suunto app cant:
- see the my group members
- no option share gpx route scheduled by myself or cant take and to use from somebody workout gpx

Suunto announced 7th May suunto server maintenance and big datas migration in May 2019


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

New update just available 2.8.24


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

Could someone mention the changes on this new update?


----------



## jukkaforss (Jun 13, 2016)

2.8.24
Staged release starting June 18, 2019 

This update brings new features, added performance enhancements as well as some fixes (we’ve highlighted a few below) 
New Features: 

New sport modes: Mountain biking Enduro, Mountian biking Downhill with vertical laps that calculate your downhills automatically and also Triathlon Race with Power. 
In watch guidance tips to help get the best performance from your watch 
Pool swimming now has new pace clock screen face 
Time of Day is now shown on sport mode screens (Suunto Spartan Trainer)
Enhancements and Fixes: 

Disable breadcrumb screen from sport mode options 
Improvements to auto laps functionality 
Additional bug fixes and performance improvements 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BAM1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Updating my 9 baro to v2.8.24 now, lets see what this updates brings. Would have thougt features from Suunto 5 (i.e stress level) would be implemented but I gues next update. Still nice that updates seem to come faster now.


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

BAM1 said:


> Updating my 9 baro to v2.8.24 now, lets see what this updates brings. Would have thougt features from Suunto 5 (i.e stress level) would be implemented but I gues next update. Still nice that updates seem to come faster now.


After watch update, cannt see new mentioned sport modes

Finaly after suunto android app update can see comming call ?
- cannt still deny incomming call from watch
- open swimming sport mode cannt see currently distance but on end of workout instead 2km is 3km, fantastic "improvement"

Ooh, very very poor watch update from last one in juni 2019


----------



## cerzet (Feb 7, 2016)

I certainly have been waiting for “Disable breadcrumb screen“ since I got my Spartan. Cool, but far too late, moved on already.


----------



## kralik_j (Sep 10, 2017)

cerzet said:


> I certainly have been waiting for "Disable breadcrumb screen" since I got my Spartan. Cool, but far too late, moved on already.


I cannt understand Suunto strategy, why they bring new model Suunto 5. Here is relevant requests for right suunto app functionality and customer needed features, with new model expect from my point of view some minimun competitors features. This model is bringin nothing new exept design

I have feeling that suunto is going back.

Example
POI were long time expected feature. Suunto taking long time for implementation in custom watch face and POI were option to create in movecount and see during workout. 
And now can set up POI distance, time to arrival.. But cantn create in suunto app, i have tried to created POI in another web maps and download but are not appearing in watch

Oh Suunto


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, happy new year.
Has anyone noticed that by the change of year, the day is wrong? I can’t correct it, since the date is correct, meaning that on 1-1-2020 it is mentioning the day as Friday and so it goes on the next days after that. I even updated to the latest firmware version, which I avoided so far but the issue still remains.
Any ideas to resolve this? Or should we wait for a firmware by Suunto?


----------



## Jaka83 (Aug 1, 2016)

The issue has been fixed with a quick bug fix FW update and a small version bump.
You might want to check these forums for further support and development -> https://forum.suunto.com/topic/3687/happy-new-year-and-happy-friday


----------



## gousias (Oct 18, 2015)

I got earlier a notification from Suunto app.


----------

